# Tub-thumping



## eno2

Hallo,

Zelfs niet in Linguee...

Context:





> Xi Jinping has reaffirmed his status as China’s most dominant leader since Chairman Mao with another *tub-thumping* display of military  brawn  involving thousands of heavily armed troops.



Zou er een goed Nederlands woord zijn in de richting van '*luid en welsprekend*' militair spiergerol (brawn) of niet? Hiermee heb ik toch al zelf een voorstel geformuleerd in twee woorden.  Het origineel is namelijk ook een samenstelling.

Dank voor suggesties.


----------



## bibibiben

To tubthump = to aggressively attract attention for something. (Het element van welsprekendheid ontbreekt dus.)

Waarschijnlijk benadert _met veel tamtam gepaard militair machtsvertoon_ het origineel vrij aardig.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> To tubthump = to aggressively attract attention for something. (Het element van welsprekendheid ontbreekt dus.)


I always check definitions before asking.
I saved only this two without the links:



> To argue for or promote something vigorously./ Expressing opinions in a loud and violent or dramatic manner



But I definitely encountered 'loud rhetoric' as well... Can't find it back though. 



> The first google result:
> tub-thumping informalderogatory _adjective _*1*.expressing opinions in a loud or aggressive manner. "a tub-thumping speech"
> _noun _*1*. the expression of opinions in a loud or aggressive way. "where I had expected bluster and tub-thumping, I got sweetly understated humour"





> Waarschijnlijk benadert _met veel tamtam gepaard militair machtsvertoon_ het origineel vrij aardig.


Klinkt op zich zeer goed natuurlijk, maar 'gepaard' maakt het een paring van twee verschillende dingen terwijl het vermoedelijk, of nee, eigenlijk het militair  display zelf is dat (figuurlijke) tubthumpig is. Ik denk in de richting van opschepperig. Opschepperig militair machtsvertoon.


----------



## bibibiben

Lawaaiig machtsvertoon = machtsvertoon dat met veel lawaai gepaard gaat. Het een gaat simpelweg samen met het ander. Bij ontstentenis van een adjectief als _tamtammig_ of _tamtamrijk_ is een perifrase onvermijdelijk.


----------



## eno2

Mijn edit #3 is nu compleet inclusief 'opschepperig'
Nee, tub-thumping is een kwalificatie van het militair machtsvertoon zelf en niet iets externs eraan toegevoegd.

 'Ostentatief ' het kan doen (bij gebrek aan tamtamrijk en tamtammig).




> Ostentatief:
> erop berekend om de aandacht te trekken, opzettelijk opzien verwekkend(DVD



tub-thumping display of military brawn=Ostentatief militair machtsvertoon. Of minder formeel en meer pejoratief net zoals tub-thumping zelf: opschepperig.


----------



## bibibiben

_Ostentatief_ drukt niet goed uit dat iemand op luide en krachtige/agressieve wijze de aandacht trekt. Het opvallende zit 'm namelijk niet in het visuele aspect, maar in het auditieve: to thump the tub for something = to beat the drum for something.

Ook deze definitie is veelzeggend:

*tub-thumping*
BRITISH, JOURNALISM
*Tub-thumping* is used as an adjective and a noun to describe people's behaviour when they are supporting an idea or course of action * in a loud and forceful way.* Economic recovery does not depend on tub-thumping speeches from politicians, but on the Government creating jobs. The players neither need, nor will respond to, tub-thumping. Note: You can call someone who behaves in this way *a tub-thumper*. Marsh was far from being a tub-thumper. Note: This expression is used to show disapproval. Note: People sometimes used to refer to pulpits (= the place in a church where the priest stands to speak) as `tubs', especially when talking humorously about nonconformist preachers. The image is of a preacher banging the pulpit with his fist to emphasize his message.

Een bleke, nikserige vertaling zou zijn:
Met _luid _militair machtsvertoon _dat de aandacht trekt._

Wil je het beeldende van _tub-thumping_ meenemen, dan zou ik toch nog steeds kiezen voor:
Het was een _met veel tamtam gepaard gaand _militair machtsvertoon.
Het was een _met_ _veel tamtam omgeven _militair machtsvertoon.
Het was een militair machtsvertoon _met veel tamtam_.
Het was een militair machtsvertoon _met veel kabaal._

Staar je vooral niet blind op _gepaard_. Het is slechts een van de vele manieren om een perifrase vorm te geven als een adjectief ontbreekt.


----------



## eno2

Met 'welsprekend' heb ik me laten verleiden door het eerste zoekresultaat dat opkwam (luid retorisch)


> The image is of a preacher banging the pulpit with his fist to emphasize his message.


 Dit gaat ook die richting uit...




bibibiben said:


> _Ostentatief_ drukt niet goed uit dat iemand op luide en krachtige/agressieve wijze de aandacht trekt.


 Ik vind het niet zo slecht, voor een indrukwekkende, overtuigende vertoning, maar als je het auditieve wil beklemtonen, moet je een ander adjectief gebruiken=>




> in a loud and forceful way:





> Het opvallende zit 'm namelijk niet in het visuele aspect, maar in het auditieve: to thump the tub for something = to beat the drum for something.


 Een auditief adjectief gebruiken dan inderdaad. Donderend of oorverdovend of zo. Gezien de specificatie 'involving thousands of heavily armed troops', zal het voetgestamp en het tankgerol inderdaad wel donderend of oorverdovend geweest zijn.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> To tubthump = to aggressively attract attention for something. (*Het element van welsprekendheid ontbreekt dus.)*
> .


 Ik heb de schuldige aan mijn eerste zoekresultaat teruggevonden. Niemand minder dan Word Reference Engels-Spaans  - omdat WR Engels-Nederlands gewoonlijk niet veel oplevert.
tub-thumping: *oratoria *demagógica(WR)
Demagogische retoriek...
Van retoriek maakte ik welsprekendheid (DVD geeft voor welsprekendheid ~retorica)

Nu in WR English Only kijkend, staat er:


> noisy, violent, or ranting *public speaking*


Ook al redevoering...

Ik mag dus verontschuldigd zijn voor het aanbrengen van het element welsprekendheid.....


----------



## eno2

Got a confirmation in Eng Spanish forum on 'ostentatious': 



McAlgo said:


> Well I can't speak to Bibibiben's cricricredentials, but I can assure you that a "tub-thumping display" is an ostenatious display.  Other English sysnonyms to consider would be "brash," or "brazen," but I am wholly dissatisfied with the suggestions of Spanish translations according to the WR dictionary (at least in this case).


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Een auditief adjectief gebruiken dan inderdaad. Donderend of oorverdovend of zo. Gezien de specificatie 'involving thousands of heavily armed troops', zal het voetgestamp en het tankgerol inderdaad wel donderend of oorverdovend geweest zijn.



Met _oorverdovend _heb je misschien wel _loud _te pakken, maar niet de rest van de betekenis. Immers, volgens Collins COBUILD Idioms Dictionary:

*tub-thumping*
BRITISH, JOURNALISM
*Tub-thumping* is used as an adjective and a noun to describe *people's behaviour when they are supporting an idea or course of action*  in a loud and forceful way. Economic recovery does not depend on tub-thumping speeches from politicians, but on the Government creating jobs. The players neither need, nor will respond to, tub-thumping. Note: You can call someone who behaves in this way *a tub-thumper*. Marsh was far from being a tub-thumper. Note: This expression is used to show disapproval. Note: People sometimes used to refer to pulpits (= the place in a church where the priest stands to speak) as `tubs', especially when talking humorously about nonconformist preachers. The image is of a preacher banging the pulpit with his fist to emphasize his message.

Het gaat dus om luidheid die de aandacht wil trekken, niet luidheid die afstoot of luidheid zonder enige bijbedoeling. Zoals eerder gezegd is _tub-thumping_ een adjectief gevormd uit _to thump the tub for something_ (wat een heftigere variant is van _to beat the drum for something_). De luidheid is dus doelgericht: je wilt iemand voor je zaak winnen dan wel de aandacht op iets vestigen. En dan bepaald niet op subtiele wijze. Bij _tub-thumping display _zou je dus aan een schreeuwerig vertoon kunnen denken.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Met _oorverdovend _heb je misschien wel _loud _te pakken, maar niet de rest van de betekenis. Immers, volgens Collins COBUILD Idioms Dictionary:
> 
> *tub-thumping*
> BRITISH, JOURNALISM
> *Tub-thumping* is used as an adjective and a noun to describe *people's behaviour when they are supporting an idea or course of action* in a loud and forceful way. Economic recovery does not depend on tub-thumping speeches from politicians, but on the Government creating jobs. The players neither need, nor will respond to, tub-thumping. Note: You can call someone who behaves in this way *a tub-thumper*. Marsh was far from being a tub-thumper. Note: This expression is used to show disapproval. Note: People sometimes used to refer to pulpits (= the place in a church where the priest stands to speak) as `tubs', especially when talking humorously about nonconformist preachers. The image is of a preacher banging the pulpit with his fist to emphasize his message.
> 
> Het gaat dus om luidheid die de aandacht wil trekken, niet luidheid die afstoot of luidheid zonder enige bijbedoeling. Zoals eerder gezegd is _tub-thumping_ een adjectief gevormd uit _to thump the tub for something_ (wat een heftigere variant is van _to beat the drum for something_). De luidheid is dus doelgericht: je wilt iemand voor je zaak winnen dan wel de aandacht op iets vestigen. En dan bepaald niet op subtiele wijze. Bij _tub-thumping display _zou je dus aan een schreeuwerig vertoon kunnen denken*.*




Twee probleempjes die rezen waren:
1 alle definities van tub-thumping verwijzen naar  *persoonlijke *luide en krachtige uitdrukking van opinie, schreeuwerig, als je wil. . Een legerparade die aan tub-thumping doet is onpersoonlijk. Die schreeuwt niet.... Klinkt ook scheef als vertaling, aangezien de bedoeling een overtuigende show off is.
2 de dubbele connotatie *luid en krachtig *van tub-thumping. De ongemakkelijke opdracht is dan dat te vatten in één woord.

De betekenis is mij  in deze militaire context duidelijk en voor McAlgo zelfs geheel in het algemeen: ostentatious. Zeker in verband met 'display' - een staande uitdrukking. 'Ostentatief vertoon' kan, hoewel een ongebruikelijk en moeilijk woord,  dan gaan als vertaling in het Nederlands, vind ik. En wellicht ook in het Spaans. Ostentoso. Ik zie niet zo direct één even goed of beter  woord mogelijk.

Misschien zou 'overweldigend' nog wel gaan...

Een overweldigend vertoon van militaire macht...(auditief en visueel en seismisch overweldigend...)


----------



## bibibiben

Schreeuwerig vertoon, waarbij _schreeuwerig _betrekking heeft zowel op geluid als op beeld. Gebrek aan subtiliteit zit erin gebakken. Plus de aandachttrekkerij. _Overweldigend_ is eerder een tegenhanger van _overwhelming_. Met _overweldigend _zijn we erg ver verwijderd van het Engelse origineel.


----------



## eno2

Tegenhanger? Ik zou eerder zeggen: in hetzelfde betekenisveld. 
Bon, schreeuwerig heeft dan weer weinig met overtuigen te maken, wat toch tot de keer behoort van tub-thumping. Schreeuwerig militair machtsvertoon zie ik gewoon niet zitten als woordcombinatie. 
We kunnen blijven overwegen, uiteindelijk moet er toch gekozen worden.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Tegenhanger? Ik zou eerder zeggen: in hetzelfde betekenisveld.


Inderdaad, _overweldigend_ zit in het betekenisveld van _overwhelming_ en is dus de Nederlandse tegenhanger van dit Engelse woord. De essentie is dat iets iemand te veel of te machtig wordt. Dat is niet de essentie van _tub-thumping_. Het is zelfs geen element erin.



eno2 said:


> Bon, schreeuwerig heeft dan weer weinig met overtuigen te maken, wat toch tot de keer behoort van tub-thumping.


Maar juist wel met de aandacht trekken of de aandacht op iets vestigen. Al eerder vermeldde ik dat_ to tub(-)thump_ gedefinieerd kan worden als _to aggressively attract attention for something. _Deze weinig fijnzinnige manier van de aandacht trekken vind je terug in _schreeuwerig_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Inderdaad, _overweldigend_ zit in het betekenisveld van _overwhelming_ en is dus de Nederlandse tegenhanger van dit Engelse woord. De essentie is dat iets iemand te veel of te machtig wordt. Dat is niet de essentie van _tub-thumping_. Het is zelfs geen element erin.
> 
> 
> Maar juist wel met de aandacht trekken of de aandacht op iets vestigen. Al eerder vermeldde ik dat_ to tub(-)thump_ gedefinieerd kan worden als _to aggressively attract attention for something. _Deze weinig fijnzinnige manier van de aandacht trekken vind je terug in *schreeuwerig.*


 Ja. En ook
ja voor tegenhanger= pendant , ik was weer even niet mee.

Bedankt voor je suggesties en uitleg. Ik noteerde een paar woorden; in deze context hou ik het toch liever  bij het cognaat.


----------

